# ماكينة cnc router (2m*1m ) أقل من سعر التكلفة !!!



## خالد عياش (21 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لا يخفى على أحد أن تصنيع ماكينة cnc router , أمر قد يستهوي الكثيرين خاصة إذا علم مكونات الماكينة , ولكن قد تقف أمامه طريقة التصنيع حائلا بينه وبين أن تخرج الماكينة للنور فضلا عن أنها تخرج منتج يمكن استخدامه ...

ولعل من حسن الحظ أنا تجد أحدا قد سبقك في هذا المجال فتستفيد من خبراته ... وتطور أداءك ...
وحتى لا أطيل عليكم ....
كنت قد تعرفت على شاب ( م/ محمد )
قام بتصميم ماكينة cnc router مواصفاتها كالآتي :
1- شاسيه حديد تم تصنيعه من قبل حداد محترف ( بطريقة تضمن التوازي والتعامد ) ودهان الشايه الكتروستاتيك
2- تصنيع العربة gantry من خشب ذا سمك كبير ومتانه عالية , بملفات dxf وحفره على ماكينة cnc router وتركيبه بمسامير ألنكيه
3- تم صب دعامات ال gantr الجانبية ألمونيوم , ( لضمان التوازي في gantry ) ....
4- تم استخدام roads & bushing في linear motion system في x,y
x بطول 2 م
y بطول1 م
5- تم عمل صندوق الكهرباء المعدني الخاص علبة الكهرباء ( مقاس كبير )
6- هناك 4 مراوح بالكوفر الخاص بها , لتركب على المواتير
7- هناك تجهيزة ال lead screw كاملة في gantry
8- مرفق lead screw بطول 2م و الجاشمة (nut ) المرفقة
9- هناك دعامتان حديد بطول محور x , محمل عليها road لإعطاء حركة انسيابية سهلة لل gantry
10- هناك تجهيزة متميزة مصممة لـ reductiomn أو نقل الحركة عن طريق السير ... موجود تصميمها ( ملفات dxf ) ومنفذة وتم خراطة الأجزاء المصاحبة لها ووضع الرمان بلي يوجد منها عدد 4 صناديق
11-ارتفا الماكينة عن الأرض 70 cm
12 - مساحة عمل الماكينة
(1.8mx1mx20cm)


ما ينقص الماكينة ...
1- تركيب ال road في محور z
2- المواتير والبوردة
3- ال spindle
4- تركيب ball screw في z,y وشراء ball screw

صاحب الماكينة يريد بيعها نظرا لظروف يمر بها ..
ويريد بيعها :
1- بأقل من سعر تكلفة المواد ( لم يحسب فيها المجهود الذي تم بذله وتكلفة نقل المكونات )
2- ملفات dxf المرفقة لعمل الgantry
3- كما سيدلك على مكان وأسعار شراء باقي المكونات
4- كما سيدلك على مختصين في تحكم cnc router إن أردت
سعر المكونات في الماكينة تقريبا
12000 و هو يطلب فيها 10500 لمن أراد معاينة الماكينة .. هي موجودة بحلوان ... ومرفق بعض الصور لها ...
الماكينة مفيدة لأصحاب الورش , أو شباب يريدوا تنفيذ مشروع تخرج ....
المكونات الناقصة في الماكينة سيدلك هو على مكانها وأسعارها وهي في حدود 8000 ج ... في حالة تكملة المكنة لن يقل سعرها عن 30-35 ألف ج
رجاء لمن كان لديه الجدية التواصل .... وشكرا ً


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا هاعديها المره دي بس كده مخالف لقانون الملتقى 

ونصيحة لوجه الله فيه موقع اسمه اكافي ممكن تعمل عليه أعلان افضل لك من هنا


----------

